# Plan of action for a beginner



## lonewolfonline (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi,

I have been looking at loads of martial arts trying to find the one for me. I have narrowed it down to a list of four, in all likelihood I will end up doing all of them at some time.

Firstly, I was very nearly killed in a car crash a few years ago and sustained several injuries, the most debilitating of which is an unstable left wrist which leaves me unable to lift more than 5kg, unable to do pushups or chinups. I also had multiple injury to my right leg including a shattered kneecap and intra articular damage, meaning I have difficulty supporting weight with my knee bent.

My current plan, unless anybody can think of any reason not to, is to take up Tai Chi to help rebuild confidance, strength, dexterity, stamina and mental frameset.

If this goes ok after about 6 months to a year, I would then start Aikido and/or Iaid&#333;, both of these to teach sword forms, which is my primary interest.

How tough is Aikido on knee joints and left wrist? I know in Iaid&#333; there is a lot of kneeling which I may have a problem with, and Aikido has throws. I am hoping that Tai Chi will help improve my joints.

My ulitmate aim is to be proficient with my katana and to take up Krav maga for self defence, although I feel that this is many years away.

What are your thoughts on this? Obviously I need to visit and talk with the instructors in person and describe exactly what I can and can't do and see if there are any workarounds. Hopefully I can find my place in the world.

Thanks for you input
Regards
Tim


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 29, 2008)

As a former Aikidoka, Aikido puts a LOT of stress on the wrists and other joints.  It's not just throws, but a lot of wristlock and throws from wrist locks.  I'd certainly be wary of trying that out with your wrist ni the codition it is in.  Also, the sword work in Aikido typically isn't taught until much later stages of training.  if you're really intyerested in swordwork, then iado or perhaps kendo would be the order of the day.

Whatever you do, follwo your doctor and physical therapists' advice...no need complicating you rnjuries in attempt to get better.

Good luck!

Peace,
Erik


----------



## girlbug2 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi LoneWolf,

As a practicioner of Krav Maga, my advice is start with it as soon as Tai Chi has helped you strengthen your joints up and you feel well enough to begin basic workouts. KM is not any harder on joints than other martial arts, in fact, my experience with Level One training is that there is generally little stress on one's joints. Knees are used primarily in the context of deep squat stances and throwing knees to an opponent's groin (which of course you do not make contact in training).

The main concern is, will you be able to throw a good solid punch? It is the basis of so much Km fighting that it is the only point at which I can foresee you may have a problem.

In my KM school there are a number of students with injuries and various joint issues. The instructors are not hardasses about it, they understand if somebody has to hang back and do an alternative exercise. Definitely talk with the instructor of the school you want to join, chances are very good that your circumstances can be worked around.


----------



## 7starmarc (Sep 29, 2008)

There are others who can address Tai Chi better than I, but in general, six months to a year is not enough time to start to gain the real benefits of Tai Chi, particularly in its fighting applications. Leaving Tai Chi so early on in your training would result in little benefit (from a MA standpoint).

If you're looking for some pre-MA conditioning, I would consider working with a personal trainer/physical therapist who is used to working with injuries such as yours for specific stabilization work.

I agree about Aikido, definitely can be rough on the wrist, knees as well. In my short training in Aikido, I remember a good amount of kneeling/sitting on knees; as well as the knee walking (forget what it's called); and the rolling training, which starts in the kneeling position, but graduates to multiple rolls from standing.

Honestly, that left wrist concerns me for almost any MA. Striking arts would put a lot of impact stress on the wrist, grappling arts would put twisting strain. As does the knee damage you've described. Almost any MA will require you to be able to shift weight between legs and act off either. I've had (much lesser) injuries to both my wrist and my knee during my MA life, both have significantly affected training and fighting when they were active.

I can't address Krav Maga, never trained in that. It may work for you, as might a "reality based" SD program.

I guess a big part of the answer might depend on why you are interested in taking up MA currently?


----------



## lonewolfonline (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everyone!

I was thinking of keeping Tai Chi going, but starting another as well after 6-12 months when/if joints improve. I was hoping to also learn Tai Chi sword form as well.

girlbug2, thanks for the info. I have seen a couple of the KM training videos and was fortunate enough to see a demonstration. Just before the car crash I was going to sign up a my local school, but after the crash I doubt I would be able to. I don't think I have ever thrown a "leftie" so I really don't know if I can deliver a good punch from that side. From what I have seen of various martial arts (TKD, Karate, KM, Judo, DTSD) KM just seems right for me.

It sounds like Aikido may be out, I'll still go down and talk with them though. From what I have seen of Kendo, it just didn't do anything for me.

I guess I will stick with Tai Chi for now and see how I get on over the next year.

Thanks again.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 29, 2008)

bluekey88 said:


> As a former Aikidoka, *Aikido puts a LOT of stress on the wrists and other joints.  It's not just throws, but a lot of wristlock and throws from wrist locks.*  I'd certainly be wary of trying that out with your wrist ni the codition it is in.  Also, the sword work in Aikido typically isn't taught until much later stages of training.  if you're really intyerested in swordwork, then iado or perhaps kendo would be the order of the day.
> 
> Whatever you do, follwo your doctor and physical therapists' advice...no need complicating you rnjuries in attempt to get better.
> 
> ...



Bolding is mine.  Aikido puts the pressure on the joints in spades.  A great deal of aikido is pain compliance and a torn up wrist from the get go will seriously hamper your ability to get the most from your training.  Having said that, I'll say this... One of my students is a 60 year old former Marine who shattered his left wrist during a parachute landing fall 40 years ago.  He doesn't have much flexibility in that wrist but does fairly well.  It's not an art I'd suggest now but one you may be able to look into later down the road.


----------



## Mimir (Sep 29, 2008)

I think you have a good idea with Tai Chi.  Unless you can strengthen your wrist and improve your knee your going to find just about any MA to be difficult.   I would also suggest that you at least consult a physical therapist on exorcises that you can do to improve the strength and flexibility of your wrist and knee.  Take your time and remember this isn't a race.  You have plenty of time to get into other MA's.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Oct 1, 2008)

You gotta see a physio specialist or sports medecine rehab specialist.  Even Taiji is very hard on the knees until you get used to it.  Aikido has the greatest potential to strengthen your wrists, IMO, but you have to survive the training in the first place.  In order to use a sword you have to hang on to it.  May I suggest western fencing?  Hard on the knees because of the lunges but you don't really have to worry about your left hand (unless you're a leftie).  Fencing develops a lot of transferrable skills for other martial arts like reflex sensitivity, coordination, distance, timing etc. and is a lot of fun.  Krav Maga is pretty good in the sense that if you're injured on the street, nobody's gonna care so you'll have to train around your injuries not to aggravate them and still develop the ability to defend yourself.  They might be just the guys to help you with that.  If you go to see a physiotherapist always get a second opinion.  Neve trust the first dentist you talk to either, they may have other $$$ agendas.


----------



## hpulley (Oct 7, 2008)

I had reconstructive surgery for a pathological problem in my left arm and wrist 9 years ago.  My arm is very strong now and I do martial arts training several times a week without any fear of my left arm and wrist anymore.

If your wrist is still unstable after your unfortunate car accident you may want to see if a doctor can do a better job of reconstructing it before you get into hard contact martial arts.  If that isn't an option then physio and strength training should bring it back.  Right now you are probably afraid to use it even in daily life so it is probably both a confidence and a strength issue.

Most martial arts will require a strong left hand.  Any martal art with grappling and throws is going to be tough without a strong left arm.  Tai chi or a one handed sword form may work out well for you but as they said before, tai chi is not a simple or weak art.  You can spend decades learning tai chi which has some nice chinese sword forms in it.


----------



## hogstooth (Oct 11, 2008)

I would stay away from aikido with your wrist. Iaido will not help your wrist much either. Is the injury to your wrist and knee perminate? If it is I would suggest talking to local schools and find out if they would alter the formate to suit your needs. I like the Tai Chi idea although you would still have to watch your knee because there will be bending of the knees. 
I admire your dedication and your "don't quit attitude". Good luck to you and God Bless.


----------



## grydth (Oct 11, 2008)

People who are seeking rehab through the martial arts will always find support on this forum. So, first off, i respect you and wish you the best.

Tai Chi, and the often associated art of Qi Gong, are in fact a good start for you. Never mind the miracle legends.... they can indeed help you regain flexibility and strength, but only with the correct practice and lots of it. As others have stated, you should consider more flexibility in your planning and give Tai Chi time to help you. It is a good starting point as many instructors accept disabled students and are willing to let you do what you are able to do. Almost everyone can participate!

I also practiced iaido for years, and it is wonderful. But there are various seiza and 'tortureheiza' positions that your knee may keep you from doing. Similarly, your wrist limits could have disastrous results if it caused you to be off or out of control when using a 'live blade'. You may not be able to practice this art. Keep in mind that Tai Chi has a sword, too.... and it is much lighter.


----------



## still learning (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello,  Qigong?   ....martial arts do not have to be physcial?

A strong mind and a correct mind? ...will always prevent you from getting into "bad" situtions.

Most people go thru life with having to physcial fight someone...WHY?

Try Qigong? ....and you will find out the reasons!

The mind and posture....correctly thinking?  ......PREVENTIONS IS BETTER THAN CURE!

Aloha,


----------

